# Good bike????



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi i am trying to get back into mountain biking on a limited budget. Yeah i know ive heard it all saying u shouldnt buy dept store bikes and all. So im looking on craigslist for a decent one in my price range. Take a look and let me know! Thanks!

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/bik/1794060708.html

If anyone close to MD, DC, VA has a decent bike for sale let me know!

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## johnny dollar (Nov 17, 2009)

go check it out. if the frame ain't cracked and it fits you well, that could be a good starter bike to get back into the sport.


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

I just am freaked out hearing about certian bikes have crap parts on them and they all fall apart and so on. Is this a good brand of bike???


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

How tall are you? The ad states it is a 21.5" bike. It's not a good bike for you if it isn't a good fit.


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

Also what brands do i want to stay away from? Thanks


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

I am 6' and about 250# but loosing weight weekly lol.


----------



## johnny dollar (Nov 17, 2009)

Ironhorse is a good brand. brands to stay away from would be any sourced from Walmart. Mongoose and Schwinn are sold there. _However_, Mongoose and Schwinn are also sold at the local bike shop (LBS) and those are still good bikes (and different from the mass market Walmart bikes).

try the bike first, at 6' it might be too big. Fit and feel are the biggest factors for getting a bike.


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

I am not going to be taking jumps and all that for a bit. Mostly paved trails and dirt trails.


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

what about a Anza Refuge bike?


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

nyfan78 said:


> I am 6' and about 250# but loosing weight weekly lol.


I'm 6'1 and ride an 18' (may go a size bigger next time, might not)- I doubt a 21.5 will fit you- that's a tall bike. That said, if that's the actual pic, it definitely doesn't look like 21.5 is the right size- it looks smaller than that.

As has been said, IH was a pretty good brand (now bought out by Dorel, devourer of once-reputable brands). I would definitely ask around on the IH forums here, as I heard rumors of problems with warranty servicing (probably won't matter for you) or getting certain parts due to IH being out of business. I actually think the price is fair (if the bike is in good shape), and you can get a water bottle cage like that one for like $5.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

nyfan78 said:


> I just am freaked out hearing about certian bikes have crap parts on them and they all fall apart and so on. Is this a good brand of bike???


Well sorry to have to tell ya man but in the price range you are looking at you cannot expect parts to last forever. I mean sometimes even good expensive parts do not last that long. IMO its a great bike for the price. Good luck


----------



## cdnxj (Feb 17, 2006)

That bike sure doesn't look like it's 21.5" Take it for a ride and see. Not a bad deal to get back into riding. 

Ride on!


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

look at this idiot: http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/bik/1794487216.html


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow...I was going through the DC CL and they really don't have any good deals...and I thought Chicago had crappy deals.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

johnny dollar said:


> Ironhorse is a good brand. brands to stay away from would be any sourced from Walmart. Mongoose and Schwinn are sold there. _However_, Mongoose and Schwinn are also sold at the local bike shop (LBS) and those are still good bikes (and different from the mass market Walmart bikes).
> 
> try the bike first, at 6' it might be too big. Fit and feel are the biggest factors for getting a bike.


Ironhorse is *not *a good brand, unless you consider a company which went bankrupt in a particularly hideous manner someone you want to buy a bike from.

However, the most important part of buying a beginner bike is that it is mechanically sound and it fits correctly.

You can get replacement parts for this particular bike without a problem, and you wouldn't get a warranty anyway since it is used.


----------



## johnny dollar (Nov 17, 2009)

when i say 'good brand' it is in terms of it being


sanjuro said:


> mechanically sound and it fits correctly


 which you wouldn't necessarily say about mass market brands.

if the OP was inquiring on which company to invest in, then yeah IH would be a bad choice.

but, he's asking about a first bike, specifically IH vs. a wallmart special, in which case IH is a good brand.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah , I.H. didnt have a bunch of issues with the HT's , the MK III's were the ones to stay away from .


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

Well I am pretty sure i found my bike ia m going to buy. Going to look at it monday as heis out of town till then ugggg. Its a Giant Sedona DX. Black and in great shape as he only used it for family bike rides. I am so excited now!


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

OH and Thanks everyone for there input i am starting to learn alot!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

nyfan78 said:


> Well I am pretty sure i found my bike ia m going to buy. Going to look at it monday as heis out of town till then ugggg. Its a Giant Sedona DX. Black and in great shape as he only used it for family bike rides. I am so excited now!


A comfort bike ?


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

What do you mean by comfort bike? not good.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

as in not a mtb ... see here it says it right on the top line


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

What year is it ?


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/bik/1794060708.html
OR
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/bik/1794188859.html
OR
6 year old Giant Sedona DX

These are my choices.

Remember I am not going to be doing any extreme riding, only dirt paths and pavement!

Let me know what you all think is my best choice!!!!


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

Giant is 6 years old.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

nyfan78 said:


> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/bik/1794060708.html
> OR
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/bik/1794188859.html
> OR
> ...


If the Iron Horse fits start negotiations .


----------



## djriddle (Oct 6, 2008)

Bike size is by top tube length not stand over height. If you sit on the bike seat (lean on a wall, fence, counter, etc) and feel comfortable (not stretched out, not cramped) then the only other consideration of size is that you can stand over the top tube, flat footed and not have your crotch in contact with the frame. One inch is sufficient. If you really want to get technical you can have a bike shop fit you on the bike by adjusting the seat height and sliding the seat either foward or back to find the most efficient position relative to your legs and from there find a stem and handlebar combination that makes you comfortable. It probably won't be free to get you fit like this, but it can make a good bike great.

As for the parts, I would recommend that you ask the owner to allow you to take it to a bike shop as part of the deal before handing over money as a sign of good faith. If it fits you and the wheels are straight, the bearings smooth and gears not worn out then you have yourself a bike.


----------

